# FreeBSD 9 doesn't support Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet Driver



## zairoo (Aug 18, 2012)

FreeBSD 9 doesn't support Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet Driver.
Please help me!


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 18, 2012)

zairoo said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 9 doesn't support Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet Driver.
> Please help me!



There is a open thread.


----------



## zairoo (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx
How to make alx Ethernet driver for freebsd?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 19, 2012)

This driver is for linux users. For now this ethernet card is not supported in FreeBSD, but the ID used in PCI device: ID's of vendors, devices, subsystems and device classes, has been added to the OpenBSD's database.

For hardware supported in FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE, check Release Notes.


----------



## dareni (Mar 7, 2013)

+1 for the AR8161, let me know if you require a tester. Thanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 7, 2013)

Latest announcement about Atheros AR81xx support is posted here. For hardware supported list, see wiki.


----------



## zairoo (Mar 20, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1 now does not support.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 20, 2013)

zairoo said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 9.1 now does not support.



At the moment, is not supported, as can be read on freebsd-hardware mailing list.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hardware/2013-January/007202.html.


----------

